# Colour Bettas



## QueenPersephone (Jul 14, 2012)

I've talk to a lot of people who use have a red bettas and myself had one too. They all told me that there red betta died in a few weeks. My red betta died in one month and my friend's red betta died in two months. I'm just wonder why most red bettas died?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

colour has nothing to do with them dying.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2012)

It is the care that they are given. Plus if you bought at the pet store, you could have bought a sick fish without realizing it as fish can harbor illness until stress sets in and BAM they get sick and often die. I had my doubletail betta for a year or two before he died. So it is the care that you give the betta and if you are on top of diseases at the earliest possible moment, that tells whether or not a betta or any fish survives.


----------



## QueenPersephone (Jul 14, 2012)

Angelclown said:


> I had my doubletail betta for a year or two before he died. So it is the care that you give the betta and if you are on top of diseases at the earliest possible moment, that tells whether or not a betta or any fish survives.


Was your doubletail betta a red colour?


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2012)

Yes but that doesn't have anything to do with why he died. I didn't do my water changes like I was supposed to and ammonia built up too high for him to handle. I did feed him every day and fast him once a week though. I should have taken better care of him.

Bettas live about 3 years, 5 or more if they are taken care of really well.

Point is a betta's color has nothing to do with why a betta dies. It has to do with the care the betta is being given. Sometimes you can do everything right and the betta stills dies young, it could be because of disease or the way they are being cared for.


----------



## Jhynnifer (Jun 16, 2012)

I won't disagree about anything said here, it almost always comes down to how well you take care of the betta.

That having been said. I currently have two bettas... a veiltail and a halfmoon. I keep a 2.5 gallon tank and a 6gallon fluval. Both tanks are properly heated, filtered and water changes are done on a regular basis. Despite all of this, the halfmoon almost ALWAYS has some kind of issue with his fins where as the veiltail is perfectly fine.
I have gone so far as to switch tanks (thinking something in the fluval was causing the issue) and after two months the veiltail is still healthy and happy and the halfmoon still has fin isses.

Some bettas are just more difficult to take care of.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Halfmoons are harder to care for than other bettas. Plakats are the easiest and most hardy. Veiltails are a close second.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2012)

Jhynnifer said:


> I won't disagree about anything said here, it almost always comes down to how well you take care of the betta.
> 
> That having been said. I currently have two bettas... a veiltail and a halfmoon. I keep a 2.5 gallon tank and a 6gallon fluval. Both tanks are properly heated, filtered and water changes are done on a regular basis. Despite all of this, the halfmoon almost ALWAYS has some kind of issue with his fins where as the veiltail is perfectly fine.
> I have gone so far as to switch tanks (thinking something in the fluval was causing the issue) and after two months the veiltail is still healthy and happy and the halfmoon still has fin isses.
> ...


I agree that some bettas are harder to take care of than others. When my halfmoon was alive, he was only sick once, and that was with ich. 

Have you tested your water, ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, and pH. Although pH won't be an issue, but the other three are. If they are out of balance then that could be why your halfmoon betta is getting sick.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Color shouldn't matter but it is possible that all the red bettas in an area came from the same breeder. In that case they could be carrying the same illness, the same genetic defect, or be a strain that is susceptible to a certain illness, that happens to kill them all when it goes around. Or it could be something more subtle like a bad batch of "for red betta" food.


----------



## Jhynnifer (Jun 16, 2012)

Angelclown said:


> I agree that some bettas are harder to take care of than others. When my halfmoon was alive, he was only sick once, and that was with ich.
> 
> Have you tested your water, ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, and pH. Although pH won't be an issue, but the other three are. If they are out of balance then that could be why your halfmoon betta is getting sick.


I check these 2-3 times a week and do water changes accordingly. He was a rescue betta from petsmart about 6 months ago. The poor thing had fin rot then and was barely alive when I brought him home. He's doing better now... but regardless of how closely I regulate the water his fins are always showing signs of wear. Not fin rot per say, but often I'll see tears or holes despite there being nothing in the tank that I could conceivably see him tearing his fins on. 

He does seem to have an affinity for trying to jump and swim into the filter so I've finally moved it high enough that even he can't jump into it... but I don't think that was the problem.


----------



## MauimoBetta (Dec 18, 2012)

color does not matter! i use a indian almond leaf as a acclimator and regular water changes. never had any problems with any of my HM bettas.


----------

